# Taking names for May, June, & July



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

19' offshore T Top w/ Yamaha.....
normally limit to two fishermen + me
Fish early out(first light) and early back on weekdays mostly
launch out of joe's bayou
if you have recently lost your job, i don't expect any contribution
captain is a Christian, veteran, 75, wealthy and don't take no shit 
no drunks or druggies....drinkers ok.....

So, i'm looking to add to a list of permanent names that i can call for early, short fishing trips.......i'm probably not a good conact for a guy that is going to take off a day of work to fish, and wants to fish all day, because we will be back to the dock at 10am....sometime as early as 8...

If you want, then send a pm with your phone number.... if you have questions, then ask


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Love it... PM forthcoming.


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

I would love to go fishing anytime. I will be back 30 May to 7 June from Kuwait for my daughters graduation so if any trips going out let me know. Hope to be back full time 1 July.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope we can still get a trip togather. Should be back from Korea around May the 17th.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nathan.... hopefully it will work out this time......call when you get here...........curtis


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

*fishing*

curtis is a great guy to fish with fished with him many times. and he will put you on some good fish, and it wont break the bank either.


----------



## philmonttrek99and02 (Apr 25, 2012)

redfish99999 said:


> captain is a Christian, veteran, 75, wealthy and don't take no shit


Thanks for your service! 

A buddy and I will be down on Ono Island with a 21' boat doing some spearing and surface fishing from the 15th to the 22d of May. Boat may have to go home early, so I'll be happy to bring 2 for fishing when that happens. Can probably fit 2 more on our boat if any surface or spear-o's want to join us. 

Same rules apply as stated above.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wondering*

Sent PM


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Wondering - JimS*

JimS, I responded to Redfish as being able to fish when available. I'm a retired vet but only 45 at present so still physically fit. I'm willing to go out anytime we can and will assist anyway I can to pull my weight. I'm hoping to finish up here in Kuwait 1 July and get back to family and fishing. You can PM if you wish. V/R Rodd1616


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Stay in touch...

Call when you get here


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

Roger Wilco.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/belated-5-15-destin-report-119130/#post912776

FYI... Curtis likes to fish, so make sure you come prepared and be on time.

Checklist:
Knife/scissors
rag
sunscreen
supply of hooks/swivels/weights/leader material
bush hat
4/0 or bigger bottom rig recommended
dehooker if you have one
SMALL cooler with drinks for everyone--Curtis gets thirsty too and he likes H2O
Insignificant amount of pocket bullion :band:

Thanks Curtis, we had a blast...


----------

